# How important is it for my loft to face south?



## Danush (Jun 5, 2012)

My coop is facing NW at 320' do I really need to change the coop so that it is facing south?
I heard that coops should be facing south so they get more sun in the summer and are not facing the north winds in the winter. I live in New Jersey.
Thanks.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you have an aviary or flight cages attached on e south side. Your birds do benefit from direct sunlight and facing south gives them the max. As to the coop facing north, as long as it's air tight with no drafts on your birds, you should be okay. 

Do you have the coop door facing north? This is a problem during the winter months


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

My breeder loft faces southand me young birds face west its not that important however I would have a window or two on the south wall sun light is very good for your birds. don't make your loft air tight they need lots of ventilation to stay healthy. I have vents on the west and east walls they are near the floor the west ones are 12 by 24 inches wide and the east ones are 24 by 30inches wide. I also have ridge vents and vented all the way around the roof.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

almondman said:


> Do you have an aviary or flight cages attached on e south side. Your birds do benefit from direct sunlight and facing south gives them the max. As to the coop facing north, as long as it's air tight with no drafts on your birds, you should be okay.
> 
> Do you have the coop door facing north? This is a problem during the winter months


Update - I only meant that the north facing wall should be air tight and draft free. Hareloft is correct that you do not want a completely air tight loft.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I think facing the loft to the south is a good rule of thumb but not the answer in every situation. I live on a spit of land in the middle of a 50 mile long bay running north to south. In the summer the wind and storms almost always come from the south and facing the loft in that direction would have guaranteed wind blown rain in the loft every day a big storm passed by. Also the sun here is unforgiving in the summer and have openings and windows facing that way would insure baked pigeon for dinner every night, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think as long as they get good ventilation, but don't get the cold winds in the winter, and they can get outside into an aviary that is sunny, then they'll be fine. An aviary should get sun though.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had no choice but to place my lofts facing west! haven't seen any problems with them facing that direction, my birds are healthy they loft fly good and look happy!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine faces SW, and the aviary is on the south side. We have a tree that shades the loft in summer, during the afternoon heat, but in winter the leaves are off the tree so they get the sun more then. But the tree doesn't shade the aviary. Works great. I don't think there is any hard and fast rule. All situations are different.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

IMO, I think it is important esp in the winter months..they do really need that full sun.. not to say they won't live in a NW situation..but it could cause problems in some parts of the year.. I say this because I have a big tree that when in leafing out in summer it shades my fancy bird loft and have had a few hens with low Vitamin D3 metabolism.. in the winter they get sun..but in the summer they don't..so if you're loft is north west that is about as little sun as one can have.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

If You can, then have it facing a least south west. My loft has windows on east side 80% of the wall, aviary and door on the south side. North side is sealed against wind and rain, on the west side there is a fence. Pigeons love the light and sun. Facing it more south it will keep Your loft more naturally healthy.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If at all possible,a racing pigeon loft should face SE and 2nd choice would be SW....Now,if your by the ocean,like other guys,you might have to face another way...The SE direction is best because...The sun hits IN the LOFT in the morning hours...In winter,this warms the birds,and the loft...In the summer,like what we have now,with this extreme heat,the sun is in the loft at the COOLEST part of the day....When it gets real hot,in early afternoon etc,the loft is in the shade,and the birds can relax outside,and get frest air,without alot of sun on them,or not at all....My loft faces SE,and it is where the birds take it easy most of the day,in the shade....Early in the morning,they are out in the avairy.....Alamo


----------

